# AJ128 BUILDS



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

IM NEW HERE . THESE ARE MY BUILDS AND PROJECTS. CHECK THEM OUT AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU FELLAS THINK ENJOY  
THE 62 WAS MY FIRST BUILD








THE 70 MONTE I JUST FINISHED








THE 66 RIVI IS THE NEXT PROJECT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds homie!! I like that Monte.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks pretty good homie keep it up


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 25 2008, 08:03 PM~12258684
> *IM NEW HERE . THESE ARE MY BUILDS AND PROJECTS. CHECK THEM OUT AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU FELLAS THINK  ENJOY
> THE 62 WAS MY FIRST BUILD
> 
> ...


i like da blue one in the center pic


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good, but you need smaller pics


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good bro


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice work


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE FEED BACK :biggrin:
HERES THE RIVI IN FOIL
















STARTED THE CAMOE HAD TO DUMP IT :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Not bad at all!

Smaller pics please.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES THE RIVI WITH THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION DONE. MOTOR WIRED








HERE IT IS COMPLETED


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i wana see some more of that montie LOOKS GOOD. 
welcome to lil


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE..I LIKE THE CAMEO!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

nice work like the monte


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I WANT YOU ALL TO WELCOME IN AJ128 AS THE NEWEST M.C.B.A. MEMBER !*


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Congrats man!!! Very good group of guys your in with...  :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

REALLY NICE MONTE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YOU NEED TO CHANGE YOUR AVATAR NOW!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn one page and only a couple builts and you already in mcba?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 2 2008, 12:33 PM~12312032
> *Damn one page and only a couple builts and you already in mcba?
> *


Vinny we are not just an online modeling family ! He was not asked based off what was shared in just 1 page of work but whats outside of LAY IT LOW ! 

AJ a.k.a. AL is a new member here but has been seen by are members from the SO CAL area ! 

He acts right , He builds , and He keeps a mild manner ! No bullshit topics asking 90 question for the same item and stuff that alot of new members come in and do ! I know you know what i'm talkin about member :uh: !

1 model , 1 page , 1 family ! If that's all it took to be asked then it must of had the right appeal to be made the offer !


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Right on! Congrats my friend and welcome to Lay It Low!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 30 2008, 04:25 PM~12295849
> *HERES THE RIVI WITH THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION DONE. MOTOR WIRED
> 
> 
> ...



:0 im lovin it!!!!! :biggrin: that truck is clean too  

oh and congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS FOR WELCOMING ME. I KNOW IM A NEW BUILDER AND ITS ALL GOOD CUZ IM HERE NOW . SO ONCE AGAIN THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work homie. welcome to layitlow and the mcba family.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: congrats!!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

congrats homie! been tryin to get in for a looooong time. good group of guys to be a part of.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice builds & congrats Homie.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome to MCBA.... looking forward to seeing your future builds!!! Gonz


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES A COUPLE MORE PROJECTS IN THE WORKS








HAD TO SHORTEN THE BED AND FRAME








NOW THAT IM IN THE TEAM QUALITY IS WHATS EXPECTED SO THESE WILL KEEP ME BUSY FOR A WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD!!  
I REALLY LIKE THE TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

YOU GOT SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 3 2008, 12:34 PM~12325982
> *nice work homie. welcome to layitlow and the mcba family.
> *


x-2


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES THE REGAL WITH FOIL . TWO TONE AND CLEAR
















O'YA AND T-TOPS :biggrin: 








FRAME


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

two tone came out great


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD MAN REGAL IS NICE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES THE NEW PROJECT . SINCE EVERYONE SAYS THE M.C.B.A. IS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDERS .HERES ONE FOR YOU TO HATE ON  
















BECAREFUL WHAT YOU SAY !! YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT WE'LL HIT YOU WITH NEXT


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good AJ. Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

that shit is clean homie !!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 18 2008, 12:50 AM~12463198
> *Looks good AJ. Keep up the good work homie.
> *


X2 VERY NICE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are looking great....gotta keep it mixed up....keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS . IM JUST TRYING TO CATCH UP.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

regal and belair are looking SICK as hell bro!! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 18 2008, 03:45 AM~12463164
> *HERES THE NEW PROJECT . SINCE EVERYONE SAYS THE M.C.B.A. IS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDERS .HERES ONE FOR YOU TO HATE ON
> 
> 
> ...





:0 


THATS NICE


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

congrats bro welcome to the family and also great job you got some nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES THE NEW PROJECT . SINCE EVERYONE SAYS THE M.C.B.A. IS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDERS .*THIS CAR IS SICK...AL'S GOT SOME WAY CLEAN RIDES...YOU HAVE TO SEE THEM IN PERSON!*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Im not tryin to be an ass here your builds are damn good.But on the black rivi it looks like there is some orange peel on it.Other then that it looks good bro.And congrats on being part of the M.C.B.A. family.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2008, 09:39 PM~12472039
> *Im not tryin to be an ass here your builds are damn good.But on the black rivi it looks like there is some orange peel on it.Other then that it looks good bro.And congrats on being part of the M.C.B.A. family.
> *


KEVIN KEVIN KEVIN....HERE YOU GO AGAIN DAWG! GO CHECK YOUR BENTLY...THE BLACK 1...ITS ALL MESSED UP AND NO 1 HATED ON YOU....HE'S JUST NOW GETTING INTO BUILDING LIKE U BRO....WE ARE ALL NOT PERFECT WITH OUR BUILDS...IM NOT A PERFECT BUILDER,I HAVE LOTS OF FLAWS WITH MY BUILDS STILL....CHECK YO SELF HOMIE!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 10:42 PM~12472085
> *KEVIN KEVIN KEVIN....HERE YOU GO AGAIN DAWG! GO CHECK YOUR BENTLY...THE BLACK 1...ITS ALL MESSED UP AND NO 1 HATED ON YOU....HE'S JUST NOW GETTING INTO BUILDING LIKE U BRO....WE ARE ALL NOT  PERFECT WITH OUR BUILDS...IM NOT A PERFECT BUILDER,I HAVE LOTS OF FLAWS WITH MY BUILDS STILL....CHECK YO SELF HOMIE!
> *


Im not hating on him bro his builds are damn nice im just tryin to help him out like you and biggs did at the last meet.I know that rolls is shitty and that is why its gonna get another chance at life.All im tryin to do bro is just tryin to point things that can make the next one that much better nothing more nothing less  .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2008, 09:46 PM~12472149
> *Im not hating on him bro his builds are damn nice im just tryin to help him out like you and biggs did at the last meet.I know that rolls is shitty and that is why its gonna get another chance at life.All im tryin to do bro is just tryin to point things that can make the next one that much better nothing more nothing less  .
> *



OH I UNDERSTAND BRO...HIT HIM UP AT THE MEETING IN JANUARY AT PEGASUS AND HELP OUT WITH YOUR SECRET CUSTOM TIPS!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 10:47 PM~12472174
> *OH I UNDERSTAND BRO...HIT HIM UP AT THE MEETING IN JANUARY AT PEGASUS AND HELP OUT WITH YOUR SECRET CUSTOM TIPS!
> *


Don't have any you and biggs as well as the other mcba homies taught me all i know LOL


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

love the bel air


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 10:42 PM~12472085
> *KEVIN KEVIN KEVIN....HERE YOU GO AGAIN DAWG! GO CHECK YOUR BENTLY...THE BLACK 1...ITS ALL MESSED UP AND NO 1 HATED ON YOU....HE'S JUST NOW GETTING INTO BUILDING LIKE U BRO....WE ARE ALL NOT  PERFECT LIKE BIGGS WITH OUR BUILDS...IM NOT A PERFECT BUILDER,I HAVE LOTS OF FLAWS WITH MY BUILDS STILL....CHECK YO SELF HOMIE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE COMPS. NO WORRIES I APPRECIATE ALL THE FEED BACK. :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 11:07 PM~12471581
> *HERES THE NEW PROJECT . SINCE EVERYONE SAYS THE M.C.B.A. IS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDERS .THIS CAR IS SICK...AL'S GOT SOME WAY CLEAN RIDES...YOU HAVE TO SEE THEM IN PERSON!
> *




HEY,HEY,HEY!!i am here to say that M.C.B.A builds all kinds of rides!! look around alot of the homies build all varietys!!! i personal build more pro-touring/pro street stuff as well as lowriders and race cars!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you are very very good modeltech. 
very very good. so good its scary.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I guess i will take that as a compliment!!!!





and AJ welcome bro the rides are lookin good and build what you like!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 19 2008, 09:12 AM~12475025
> *I guess i will take that as a compliment!!!!
> and AJ welcome bro the rides are lookin good and  ^^^^YEAH...WHAT HE SAID^^^^*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dammm really sicjk builds


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

ALRIGHT FELLAS HERE IT IS FINISHED 
























































LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 20 2008, 01:39 PM~12483791
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS HERE IT IS FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...



THAT MOFO IS BAD BRO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 THAT IS BADASS HOMIE!! AWSOME WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats fukin dope bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i never like anything besides lowriders but i really like this b-air


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT 55 IS CLEAN BROTHER.  :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 20 2008, 10:39 AM~12483791
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS HERE IT IS FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS AGAIN FELLAS . uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 20 2008, 01:39 PM~12483791
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS HERE IT IS FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...



looking good... getting better with each build.. just one thing on the 55. Blackwash the grill.. other than that looks good with those wheels....theres a red and white 55 rolling around town with 19's that look like those...

:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

I WAS GONNA FILL IN THE GRILL BUT I DIDNT WANT TO MESS IT UP SO I LEFT IT. IM SURE THE FELLAS WILL FILL ME IN ON HOW TO DO THAT


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELL FELLAS HERES THE NEW PROJECT.








PROBABLY WONT BE DONE TILL AFTER THE NEW YEAR


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 28 2008, 02:46 PM~12544797
> *WELL FELLAS HERES THE NEW PROJECT.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL! LOOKS GOOD ALREDY


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 28 2008, 11:29 PM~12545046
> *THATS COOL! LOOKS GOOD ALREDY
> *


x-2


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS BRO . IM JUST WAITIN ON LOWRIDER TO FINISH UP MY SKIRTS. AND I NEED THE FLEETLINE TRIM


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*MCBA BOMB SQUAD *

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 03:35 PM~12545093
> *MCBA BOMB SQUAD
> 
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW THIS!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow those colors on the 55 are sweet bro.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES SOME PROGRESS ON THE PICK UP. STILL NEEDS SOME FINISHING TOUCHES.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

interesting idea for the suspension uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE. TRYING SOMETHING DIFFERENT YA DIG :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

nice job on the 55 and the pick up they look very nice. is that suspension off a caddy???


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 9 2009, 12:20 AM~12650279
> *nice job on the 55 and the pick up they look very nice. is that suspension off a caddy???
> *


 THANKS BRO. ITS OFF A 70 MONTECARLO


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

rides are sick bro


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS LONNIE. ILL BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THAT 65.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELL FELLAS HERE IT IS FINISHED JUST NEEDS PAINT ON THE EMBLEMS
































LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 man that's badass!! I like it!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 9 2009, 06:40 PM~12656531
> *WELL FELLAS HERE IT IS FINISHED JUST NEEDS PAINT ON THE EMBLEMS
> 
> 
> ...


My fav truck...love it...Great job on this one...any pix of the motor and interior...??

Did you make the skirts? Great job on them.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 9 2009, 06:40 PM~12656531
> *WELL FELLAS HERE IT IS FINISHED JUST NEEDS PAINT ON THE EMBLEMS
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro. :0 
Go to micheals and find some real small chain. That would set it off.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 9 2009, 06:44 PM~12656561
> *My fav truck...love it...Great job on this one...any pix of the motor and interior...??
> 
> Did you make the skirts?  Great job on them.....
> *


did pegasus ever make skirts for these trucks.???because i went to this hobby shop like 2 weeks ago (thats like 45minutes away from where i live and ive never been there before) they had these skirts the packs look real old and they kinda looked like 50's skirts with the creese

AJ the truck looks real good and the suspension came out great


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN AJ THAT LOOK SICK!!!!!!!!!! GREAT JOB!! IS THAT A CUSTOM MADE VISOR? DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THE ONE FROM THE KIT!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 06:50 PM~12656601
> *Looking good bro.  :0
> Go to micheals and find some real small chain.  That would set it off.
> *


I MIGHT HAVE TO DO THAT. UNLESS YOU BROUGHT IT ALL  
ONE ENGINE PIC








THE ONLY PICS I FORGOT TO TAKE WAS OF THE INTERIOR.BUT I GOT ONE OF THE STEERING WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2009, 06:57 PM~12656665
> *did pegasus ever make skirts for these trucks.???because i went to this hobby shop like 2 weeks ago (thats like 45minutes away from where i live and ive never been there before) they had these skirts the packs look real old and they kinda looked like 50's skirts with the creese
> 
> AJ the truck looks real good and the suspension came out great
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS.
LOWRIDER MODELS MADE THE SKIRTS FOR ME. I WANTED THE SUSPENSION TO LOOK LIKE IT WAS UPGRADED .LIKE THEY ARE DOING THESE DAYS


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 9 2009, 06:59 PM~12656681
> *DAMN AJ THAT LOOK SICK!!!!!!!!!! GREAT JOB!! IS THAT A CUSTOM MADE VISOR? DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THE ONE FROM THE KIT!!
> *


THANKS MODELS,
THE VISOR CAME OFF A 47 FLEETLINE DIECAST ALONG WITH THE HEAD LIGHTS . THEY HAD VISORS ON THEM TO.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 9 2009, 06:05 PM~12656733
> *THANKS MODELS,
> THE VISOR CAME OFF A 47 FLEETLINE DIECAST ALONG WITH THE HEAD LIGHTS . THEY HAD VISORS ON THEM TO.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

sweet truck bro, firm paint :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

This right here is the money shot. Look's like the real thing.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 OH YEAH GANGSTA


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Truck looks clean bro good job  .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That truck is firme AL your welcome on the scratch built skirts, keep up the good work bro!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS ONCE AGAIN FELLAS . I APPRECIATE ALL THE COMMENTS ,WEATHER THEY ARE GOOD OR BAD. IM STILL A ROOKIE SO ANY ADVICE OR FEED BACK HELPS


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 08:40 PM~12657687
> *This right here is the money shot. Look's like the real thing.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn that looks bad ass. i'm still waiting for joe (modeljunky) to hook me up with that kit so i can do a replica of "RICHARD'S BLUE ANGEL".


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES THE NEW PROJECT FELLAS.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

hmm...that looks like plastic


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome to the fam..builds look good


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

what color are you planning on putting down on that bad boy??


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 10 2009, 10:01 PM~12666588
> *hmm...that looks like plastic
> *


ITS CALLED RESIN HOMIE.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i know that.....just that look at how smooth and perfect it is.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 10 2009, 10:09 PM~12666658
> *what color are you planning on putting down on that bad boy??
> *


NOT SURE YET BRO. THIS ONE IS GONNA HAVE TO BE A SLOW BUILD. MIGHT NEED YOUR EXPERTISE ON THEM ADJUSTABLE A-ARMS OF YOURS. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE TROKITA HOMIE


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 10 2009, 10:12 PM~12666683
> *i know that.....just that look at how smooth and perfect it is.
> *


THE HOMIES BIGG AND TWINN HOOKED ME UP. IT WAS BIGGS AND TWINN CASTED IT.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 10 2009, 10:13 PM~12666692
> *NICE TROKITA HOMIE
> *


THANKS G.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 10 2009, 09:41 PM~12666409
> *HERES THE NEW PROJECT FELLAS.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifull model! :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 10 2009, 09:12 PM~12666685
> *NOT SURE YET BRO. THIS ONE IS GONNA HAVE TO BE A SLOW BUILD. MIGHT NEED YOUR EXPERTISE ON THEM ADJUSTABLE A-ARMS OF YOURS. :biggrin:
> *



what ever you need bro where are you in so cal. im in el monte ca im about 10 miles east from the hear of down town L.A.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 9 2009, 03:40 PM~12656531
> *WELL FELLAS HERE IT IS FINISHED JUST NEEDS PAINT ON THE EMBLEMS
> 
> 
> ...


put it up in the *MCBA BOMB SQUAD* topic :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES WHATS ON THE BUILDING BLOCK FELLAS
















































LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 24 2009, 01:19 AM~12799371
> *HERES WHATS ON THE BUILDING BLOCK FELLAS
> 
> 
> ...


ur taillights are upside down but other than that, nice build, dont see too many that color


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

sweet ass color on that ride bro!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 24 2009, 12:53 AM~12799591
> *sweet ass color on that ride bro!!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO. 
THE TAIL LIGHTS WERE JUST A QUICK FIT FOR THE PICS.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice bro....call me today!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

59 Looks great...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 24 2009, 12:19 AM~12799371
> *HERES WHATS ON THE BUILDING BLOCK FELLAS
> 
> 
> ...


59 IS LOOKING GANGSTA HOMIE :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2 :0


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, that 59 is SOUTHSIDE c.c. status, in other words, clean ass traditional.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 26 2009, 09:16 AM~12817566
> *damn, that 59 is SOUTHSIDE c.c. status, in other words, clean ass traditional.
> *


X1000


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS GUYS I LIKE TO BUILD PLAIN BUT CLEAN CARS . ATLEAST THATS WHAT I TRY TO DO


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERE IT IS FELLAS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 very nice! i like :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:0 :0 clean 59...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet as chocalate!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

Real nice ,your rear bumper is crooked to the left thow  3x :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Clean build bro keep it up!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 30 2009, 12:23 AM~12856427
> *Clean build bro keep it up!!!!!
> *


THANKS BIG DOG


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks tight homie!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 30 2009, 06:22 AM~12856993
> *Looks tight homie!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Al.....BLAST! :cheesy: 


Keep up the good work homie!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES ANOTHER ONE IN PROGRESS


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 24 2009, 12:19 AM~12799371
> *HERES WHATS ON THE BUILDING BLOCK FELLAS
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks dope bro.May i ask what color is that?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 31 2009, 01:02 AM~12865325
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damb bro this is looking bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 31 2009, 07:57 PM~12870109
> *Damn that looks dope bro.May i ask what color is that?
> *


THANKS HOMIE THE COLOR IS LIGHT EARTH . MODEL MASTERS AT PEGASUS


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 31 2009, 08:03 PM~12870166
> *:0  :0 Damb bro this is looking bad ass!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS G.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

I HAVE THESE TWO 3PACKS 35.00 EACH SHIPPED. JUST GOT EM IN AND ARE READY TO BE SOLD. PAYPAL ONLY. THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 20 2009, 06:31 PM~13062492
> *I HAVE THESE TWO 3PACKS 35.00 EACH SHIPPED. JUST GOT EM IN AND ARE READY TO BE SOLD. PAYPAL ONLY.  THANKS FELLAS
> 
> 
> ...


YO AJ ! BRO YOU GET MY PM ABOUT THEM KITS ~ THANKS FOR THE OFFER! 

MAYBE IF THEY DON'T SALE WE CAN WORK OUT A TRADE ! JUST AS OF RIGHT NOW NOT ANYTHING I WAS LOOKING FOR BRO ! BUT THANKS FOR OFFERING THEM TO ME BEFORE YOU POSTED UP HERE !


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 04:37 PM~13062541
> *YO  AJ !  BRO  YOU  GET  MY  PM  ABOUT THEM KITS ~  THANKS  FOR THE  OFFER!
> 
> MAYBE  IF THEY  DON'T  SALE  WE  CAN  WORK  OUT  A TRADE  !  JUST  AS  OF  RIGHT  NOW  NOT  ANYTHING  I  WAS  LOOKING  FOR  BRO !  BUT  THANKS  FOR  OFFERING THEM  TO ME  BEFORE  YOU  POSTED  UP  HERE !
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BRO. JUST TRYING TO GET RID OF THEM SO I CAN GRAB MORE AT THE SHOW TOMORROW


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 1 2009, 03:35 AM~12872819
> *THANKS HOMIE THE COLOR IS LIGHT EARTH . MODEL MASTERS AT PEGASUS
> *


Color looks sweet bro good job on that build.Are you taking it to the show tomorrow?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump for the homie! Buy them kits up!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 20 2009, 07:27 PM~13063887
> *Color looks sweet bro good job on that build.Are you taking it to the show tomorrow?
> *


NA ITS STILL NOT FINISHED SO I GUESS ILL HAVE TO TAKE THIS








IM JUST TAKING SOMETHING TO REPRESENT US ROOKIES IN THE TEAM YA DIG


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13064346
> *Bump for the homie! Buy them kits up!
> *


THANKS G ! I THOUGHT I WANTED THEM BUT CHANGED MY MIND


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOVING THE TROKITA HOMIE  HOW MUCH SHIPPED! :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 20 2009, 08:34 PM~13064458
> *LOVING THE TROKITA HOMIE  HOW MUCH SHIPPED! :biggrin:
> *


U SERIOUS BRO. LET ME KNOW . WE CAN WORK OUT SOMETHING


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES THE 51 FELLAS


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks good homie . what color is that ?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 9 2009, 05:39 AM~13222556
> *looks good homie . what color is that ?
> *


thanks bro. its testors gloss brown.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The 51 looks good Al!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 31 2009, 01:02 AM~12865325
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD ASS!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks fellas for the comps.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 9 2009, 10:19 AM~13224108
> *The 51 looks good Al!
> *


x2


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES THE NEW PROJECT . GOTTA KEEP IT OG.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 9 2009, 05:12 PM~13227635
> *HERES THE NEW PROJECT . GOTTA KEEP IT OG.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS GANGSTA HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks good Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS uffin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice builds homie


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:0 :0 damm the trokita looks good u should cut the hood in half.. :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES ANOTHER LOW AND SLOW PROJECT DONE FOR THE TEAM
























































ILL GET SOME OUTSIDE PICS LATER. FEED BACK WELCOME THANKS FELLAS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD AL...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 24 2009, 09:11 PM~13380544
> *LOOKS GOOD AL...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MARK


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 24 2009, 08:55 PM~13380300
> *HERES ANOTHER LOW AND SLOW PROJECT DONE FOR THE TEAM
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 the 41 trokita looks good..


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

trokita looks bad ass bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

bro the truck looks good but its missing licence plates lol.......... sending you a pm in a bit......


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 24 2009, 08:55 PM~13380300
> *HERES ANOTHER LOW AND SLOW PROJECT DONE FOR THE TEAM
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE AM ALSO WORKING ON THE SAME TRUCK


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS. I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENTS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

AJ THAT TRUCK CAME OUT CLEAN ! NICE PAINT COMBOS !


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> bro the truck looks good but its missing licence plates lol.......... sending you a pm in a bit......
> [/quote
> THANKS FOR THE PLATES BRO . PERFECT FIT :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice work bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro thats a great pic!!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELL FELLAS HERES A LIL SOMETHING I PICKED UP . WENT DOWN TO THE BIGG MANS HOUSE FOR A LESSON . ENDED UP USING HIS BRAND NEW G-77 BEFORE HE DID :biggrin: AND GOT HOOKED UP WITH HIS OLD GUN THAT HE PUT DOWN SOME CRAZY PAINT JOBS WITH. THANKS AGAIN BIGG DOG. SO THE LAST TRUCK I BUILT WAS THE LAST RATTLE CAN JOB . HERES A LOOK AT A TRUCK THATS IN PROGRESS. O YA ITS A ford. THE BIG MANN MADE ME PAINT IT AND TAKE IT HOME TO BUILD IT. I GUESS HE THOUGHT IF I MESSED UP ITS A ford .SO IT WOULDNT MATTER.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice project


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice bro you started that 65 vert yet :wave:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 26 2009, 07:46 PM~13401199
> *Nice project
> *


Thanks Marky mark . Like I said ur welcome to come over and use my set up. And all the other brothers that live close by the welcome goes out to you fellas to  
The 65 is in the works lonnie thanks bro.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good homie


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 26 2009, 08:33 PM~13401905
> *lookin good homie
> *


Thanks deuces. That 41 came from ur stash bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 26 2009, 10:24 PM~13403481
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO!!
> *


THANKS G.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good Main!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE STUFF LOOKS GOOD LETS TALK THE GUN MAN :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

brother im a chevy man myself but this little truck is pritty bad ass the 1950 ford right???? Thats the truck you had painted that was in the garage when i went over right???


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 12:30 AM~13413991
> *brother im a chevy man myself but this little truck is pritty bad ass the 1950 ford right???? Thats the truck you had painted that was in the garage when i went over right???
> *


YOU KNOW THIS BROTHER. YOUR WELCOME OVER ANYTIME BRO


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 28 2009, 06:40 AM~13415000
> *YOU KNOW THIS BROTHER.  YOUR WELCOME OVER ANYTIME BRO
> *


Thank you brother ill take you up on that..... :cheesy:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

ALRIGHT FELLAS IM IN NEED OF YOUR OPINION.








FRONT OR REAR WHEELS


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

i donno i kinda like the rear ones.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE FRONT WHEELS BRO!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thats a hard choice! I like both but i'd go with the rear wheels myself!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ITS A FORD. PUT THE FRONT ONE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

front


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

front ones


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 29 2009, 02:57 PM~13424307
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS IM IN NEED OF YOUR OPINION.
> 
> 
> ...


i would do the fronts bro save the back wheels for a chevy :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 06:52 PM~13426296
> *i would do the fronts bro save the back wheels for a chevy  :biggrin:
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

fronts with a modern powerplant


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELL FELLAS HERES A QUICK BUILD IM DOIN , TO GET MY MIND OFF SOME THINGS . PRACTICING WITH THE AIRBRUSH .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 8 2009, 03:25 PM~13520924
> *WELL FELLAS HERES A QUICK BUILD IM DOIN , TO GET MY MIND OFF SOME THINGS . PRACTICING WITH THE AIRBRUSH .
> 
> 
> ...


:0 *THAT CADDY IS LOOKIN SICK AL!*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Front.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES THE CADDY FINISHED FELLAS


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks real good dawg!!! Clean and on point homie. Great work!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work on the Caddy Al...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Apr 9 2009, 01:35 AM~13525459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, that right there is _nice_! I'd love to have a 1:1 of it!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn! Nice lac bro!  :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Apr 9 2009, 08:31 AM~13527004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMPS HOMIES


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SWEET CADDY BRO!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 9 2009, 04:52 PM~13531253
> *SWEET CADDY BRO!
> *


THANKS G.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHATS NEXT ON THE BENCH BRO!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 9 2009, 05:25 PM~13531588
> *WHATS NEXT ON THE BENCH BRO!
> *


1965 IMPALA MIGHT GO STOCK WITH IT . NOT SURE YET


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 9 2009, 04:59 PM~13531956
> *1965 IMPALA MIGHT GO STOCK WITH IT . NOT SURE YET
> *


 :biggrin: SWEET CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Caddy looks real good homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CADDY LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2009, 09:48 PM~13543758
> *CADDY LOOKS GOOD BRO!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 9 2009, 04:52 PM~13531253
> *SWEET CADDY BRO!
> *


X2


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 11 2009, 10:08 AM~13546080
> *X2
> *


THANKS MC


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

CADDY IS SICK MAN


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 29 2009, 06:32 PM~13427724
> *fronts with a modern powerplant
> *


x-2 for that ford truck..... that caddy is clean too homie


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Apr 11 2009, 11:13 AM~13546445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey bro...your doing good on your builds...i got your 55 vert here whenever u want to get it! peace!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 11 2009, 08:50 PM~13549970
> *hey bro...your doing good on your builds...i got  your 55 vert here whenever u want to get it! peace!
> *


THANKS BIG MARK . I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT. I FORGOT TO GET IT THE OTHER DAY WHEN I WAS AT YOUR PAD.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 11 2009, 07:57 PM~13550046
> *THANKS BIG MARK . I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT. I FORGOT TO GET IT THE OTHER DAY WHEN I WAS AT YOUR PAD.
> *


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A LIL SOMETHING IN PROGRESS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 23 2009, 07:56 PM~13672824
> *A LIL SOMETHING IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> ...


DAYYUMMNNN BRO THAT 58 IS LOOKIN SLEEK! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 23 2009, 09:40 PM~13673335
> *DAYYUMMNNN BRO THAT 58 IS LOOKIN SLEEK! :thumbsup:
> *


X10 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 23 2009, 08:56 PM~13672824
> *A LIL SOMETHING IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with black on black, looks sharp!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 23 2009, 07:07 PM~13673610
> *You can't go wrong with black on black, looks sharp!
> *


x-2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 23 2009, 08:56 PM~13672824
> *A LIL SOMETHING IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick alreaedy bro


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn homie , your getting along pretty good with that cuete , que-no , that 58 is looking swell :thumbsup: .............


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Apr 23 2009, 09:40 PM~13673335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS IVE BEEN PRACTICING ON THE GUN TRYING TO CATCH UP TO THE BIG DOGS . HAD TO MAKE A TRIP AND GET SOME GOODIES :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Get down homie! You'll be doing some sick paint jobs before me!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

[/quote]
looks like about 60. bucks right there , that place is fuckin bad , huh :biggrin: ....


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> Get down homie! You'll be doing some sick paint jobs before me!





>


looks like about 60. bucks right there , that place is fuckin bad , huh :biggrin: ....
[/quote]
A LOWRIDER I TOLD YOU TO COME DOWN BRO. PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT YA DIG  
YOU GOT THAT SHIT RIGHT ON THE MONEY DODGER. YA THAT PLACE IS BAD ASS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks like someone's been shopping at Coast Airbrush....

how are your builds doing?

are you gonna go to the show Saturday?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES MY FINISHED RIDE FROM THE IMPALA BUILD OFF. 








































IM NOT TRIPPIN ON PIC SIZE . I WANTED EVERYONE TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

your headlights are upside down..... :biggrin: looks killer though


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Great job on this build brother!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Jun 15 2009, 04:49 PM~14198748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS UNDERCOVER BROTHER . I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great brother!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 15 2009, 06:11 PM~14199596
> *Looks great brother!!!
> *


THANKS C. IT WOULDNT OF BEEN ALL CHROMED OUT IF YOU DIDNT HOOK ME UP


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

that 60 looks good albert! :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good like the imp


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels+Jun 15 2009, 07:22 PM~14200334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks really nice bro!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 08:02 PM~14200805
> *That looks really nice bro!
> *


THANKS DARKSIDE


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 15 2009, 04:32 PM~14198548
> *HERES MY FINISHED RIDE FROM THE IMPALA BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


damm bro that came out bad ass


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 15 2009, 09:59 PM~14202553
> *damm bro that came out bad ass
> *


Thanks Big Dog


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn AL you puttin it down!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 16 2009, 08:31 AM~14205080
> *Damn AL you puttin it down!
> *


 Thanks Big Mark


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A LIL SOMETHING IN HE WORKS FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW
















COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 thats tight


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Elky is gonna be sick, cant wait to see it at the August show.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Al. My kinda Elco. :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jun 23 2009, 03:18 PM~14275226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 15 2009, 04:32 PM~14198548
> *HERES MY FINISHED RIDE FROM THE IMPALA BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> ...



looked great in person Al....nice job on the Impala.....


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 23 2009, 05:19 PM~14276414
> *looked great in person Al....nice job on the Impala.....
> *


THANKS BIG AL , I HAD A GOOD TIME HANGIN WITH ALL THE FELLAS SATURDAY


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That elco is sick already!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 23 2009, 02:16 PM~14275205
> *A LIL SOMETHING IN HE WORKS FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 23 2009, 03:16 PM~14275205
> *A LIL SOMETHING IN HE WORKS FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


I am gonna be at that show and I cannot wait to see that whip homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That ride is looking good AJ.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Jun 23 2009, 08:28 PM~14278310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS .


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 23 2009, 06:16 PM~14275205
> *A LIL SOMETHING IN HE WORKS FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



Im likin this sh!t AL.... Nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 23 2009, 03:16 PM~14275205
> *A LIL SOMETHING IN HE WORKS FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


looking bad ass bro  bad color too


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jun 24 2009, 11:49 AM~14283848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS HAD TO STEP AWAY FROM THE LOWRIDERS FOR A WHILE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whatd u put those pumps in?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE ELCO HOMIE :0


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A LIL MORE PROGRESS ON THE EL CAMINO
































COMMENTS WELCOME , 
THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD FEED BACK FELLAS


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great so far man!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That shits PHAT bro!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Jun 24 2009, 09:18 PM~14289735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahh man, thats dope!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 10:30 PM~14290642
> *Ahh man, thats dope!!!
> *


X2 VERY NICE BRO


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin real nice man. lovin the MCBA in the console there.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 24 2009, 11:17 PM~14291159
> *Lookin real nice man. lovin the MCBA in the console there.
> *


 :yes: :yes: THATS GANGSTER :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Jun 24 2009, 11:17 PM~14291159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I COPIED CHRIS'S AVATAR AND PRINTED IT. THANKS GUYS FOR THE COMPS


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

ELCO LOOKS GOOD ALBERT U SHOULD THROW THE HOOD WITH THE SCOOP ON?I LIKE THAT BLUE!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jun 25 2009, 12:22 PM~14295499
> *ELCO LOOKS GOOD ALBERT U SHOULD THROW THE HOOD WITH THE SCOOP ON?I LIKE THAT BLUE!
> *


THANKS DAVID . YUP THE HOOD WITH THE SCOOP IS GOIN ON


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 25 2009, 02:12 PM~14296517
> *THANKS DAVID . YUP THE HOOD WITH THE SCOOP IS GOIN ON
> *


NICE ILL STAND OUT GIVE ME A CALL TOMORROW ILL GO BY UR PAD IM NOT WORKING! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD AL!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 25 2009, 06:51 PM~14299651
> *LOOKS GOOD AL!
> *


THANKS BIG MARK


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE BUILDS BRO....KEEP EM COMIN.....!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

ALMOST DONE. JUST WAITIN ON THE TAIL GATE AND THE HOOD TO DRY








ILL POST OUTSIDE PICS LATER . FEED BACK WELCOME


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That shits clean bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 26 2009, 02:08 PM~14308210
> *ALMOST DONE. JUST WAITIN ON THE TAIL GATE AND THE HOOD TO DRY
> 
> 
> ...


MAN PUTTING IN WORK LOOKS GOOD


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thats bad ass bro  clean build


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

hope these work out for you bro!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That Elco is looking sweet bro. :0 Keep up the good work carnal.  

And Rich them plates are clean bro.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 05:55 PM~14310585
> *That Elco is looking sweet bro. :0  Keep up the good work carnal.
> 
> And Rich them plates are clean bro.
> *


THANKS PRIMO!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELL FELLAS HERE SHE IS FINISHED 








DID A LIL DETAIL TO THE ENGINE AND COMPARTMENT








HUNG A PICTURE OF MY BOYS FROM THE REAR VIEW MIRROR








THE HOMIE MARK TURNED ME ON TO PUTTIN A DISK BRAKE SET UP
















AND A LIL SOMETHING THE HOMIE UNDERCOVER IMPALA MADE FOR ME
THANKS AGAIN BRO.









THANKS FOR ALL THE POSITIVE FEED BACK. 
COMMENTS WELCOME uffin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MAN, IT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam Al that came out sick bro, definately a change from those lowriders lol, nice work homie :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 26 2009, 11:10 PM~14312632
> *WELL FELLAS HERE SHE IS FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...





LOOKS SUPER NICE BRO ]


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jun 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14312689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

The Elco came out clean man.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

THE ELCO CAME OUT CLEAN ALBERT!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Great job on your rides bro i really like the personalization going on keep it up bro!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 26 2009, 08:10 PM~14312632
> *WELL FELLAS HERE SHE IS FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS SWEET BRO


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS FELLAS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

elco came out clean bro........

love that blue on it.....


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 27 2009, 10:00 PM~14318357
> *elco  came out clean bro........
> 
> love that blue on it.....
> *


THANKS BIG AL. I CANT WAIT TO SHOW IT.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That Camino Looks great man. Awsome build homie!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Jul 14 2009, 10:35 PM~14478152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MC


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 15 2009, 06:33 PM~14481661
> *VERY NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


X-2


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

ANOTHER BUILD FOR THE CREW .41 CHEVY 








ADDED SWAMP COOLER . AND FENDER GUIDE LIGHTS








MADE A BLANKET FOR THE SEAT
















ADDED MINI BLINDS
















COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 7 2009, 01:09 AM~15588927
> *ANOTHER BUILD FOR THE CREW .41 CHEVY
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking build! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a sick truck. Some badass builds in here.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

HELLLLLLLLL YA BRO!!!!!!!!!! THIS TRUCK CAME OUT SUPER CLEAN GREAT JOB BRO!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 6 2009, 11:39 PM~15589204
> *HELLLLLLLLL YA BRO!!!!!!!!!! THIS TRUCK CAME OUT SUPER CLEAN GREAT JOB BRO!!!!!!!!
> *


x200


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

some clean builds up in here :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS FELLAS


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

TRUCK CAME OUT HELLA CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 6 2009, 10:09 PM~15588927
> *ANOTHER BUILD FOR THE CREW .41 CHEVY
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good AJ. I like the color alot. Nice little details too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 7 2009, 01:16 PM~15591475
> *HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS
> 
> 
> ...





Puro Arte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hells ya bro that truck is hella sick.. :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sup dawg!!!! YOu dissapeared on me homie!! That truck looks sick as hell bro. Great work man.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 7 2009, 11:16 AM~15591475
> *HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


SICK 41 HOMIE :0


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS .
WHAT UP BOS MAN. IVE JUST BEEN BUSY WITH MY LIL ONE. CANT SET HIM DOWN LONG ENOUGH TO CONCENTRATE ON PLASTIC . BUT I MANAGED TO SQUEEZE THIS ONE IN


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a homie , the trokita is looking really clean , good work


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 7 2009, 03:00 PM~15592798
> *a homie , the trokita is looking really clean , good work
> *


Thanks Blue . And thanks again for the cooler bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I really like this truck AJ....you coming out to Victorville?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 7 2009, 10:16 AM~15591475
> *HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ESA TROKITA SE MIRA CHINGON AJ TE SALES CARNAL ME GUSTA MUCHO VOY ASER UNA TAMBIEN :biggrin: 


IN BETTER WORDS THAT TRUCK IS BADASS BRO   KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 7 2009, 09:49 PM~15595072
> *I really like this truck AJ....you coming out to Victorville?
> *


Thanks bro. And gracias bigdog I'm still learning fellas. Tryin to chase down one of those plaques I see u guys always talkin about. Ill be at victorville for sure big mike


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 20 2009, 04:31 PM~13062492
> *I HAVE THESE TWO 3PACKS 35.00 EACH SHIPPED. JUST GOT EM IN AND ARE READY TO BE SOLD. PAYPAL ONLY.  THANKS FELLAS
> 
> 
> ...


u still gotem homie?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That truck is sick bro. Glad you made time to get another great build done.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+Nov 7 2009, 10:26 PM~15595299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THOSE KITS ARE LONG GONE BRO


THANKS DARKSIDE IVE JUST BEEN IN NINJA MODE CHECKIN OUT ALL THE POST. SEEIN YOU GUYS GET AHEAD OF ME . SO I THOUGHT ID BETTER START CATCHIN UP YA DIG


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

DECIDED TO REDO THE MONTE FROM THIS








TO THIS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THAT MONTE LOOKS CLEAN AJ 
KEEP IT UP BRO ULL GET THAT PLAQUE IN NO TIME FOR SURE NOW WITH THOSE BOMBS AND THE MONTE BRO


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 7 2009, 11:16 AM~15591475
> *HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: the trokita looks good albert!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

them builds look sick bro!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Nov 8 2009, 03:34 AM~15596583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG MARK


----------



## gods son 3 (Nov 9, 2009)

Judges 1
Israel Fights the Remaining Canaanites 
1 After the death of Joshua, the Israelites asked the LORD, "Who will be the first to go up and fight for us against the Canaanites?" 
2 The LORD answered, "Judah is to go; I have given the land into their hands." 

3 Then the men of Judah said to the Simeonites their brothers, "Come up with us into the territory allotted to us, to fight against the Canaanites. We in turn will go with you into yours." So the Simeonites went with them. 

4 When Judah attacked, the LORD gave the Canaanites and Perizzites into their hands and they struck down ten thousand men at Bezek. 5 It was there that they found Adoni-Bezek and fought against him, putting to rout the Canaanites and Perizzites. 6 Adoni-Bezek fled, but they chased him and caught him, and cut off his thumbs and big toes. 
GOD LOVES YOU


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 7 2009, 02:37 PM~15592653
> *THANKS FELLAS .
> WHAT UP BOS MAN. IVE JUST BEEN BUSY WITH MY LIL ONE. CANT SET HIM DOWN LONG ENOUGH TO CONCENTRATE ON PLASTIC . BUT I MANAGED TO SQUEEZE THIS ONE IN
> *


I feel ya dawg. I am trying to kick a builders block right now. No time usually and then when I have time I look at the kits and walk away. lol. Im just too damn lazy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 8 2009, 10:54 PM~15603855
> *I feel ya dawg. I am trying to kick a builders block right now. No time usually and then when I have time I look at the kits and walk away. lol. Im just too damn lazy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR YOU BIG DOG . I HAVE LOTS OF KITS JUST SITTIN . AND WHEN I WALK IN MY CLOSET THEIR RIGHT THERE LOOKIN AT ME. I GOTTA GET MOTIVATED MYSELF. AND BEIN LAZY HAS A BIG PART OF IT


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

get off ur ass and build lol :wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 8 2009, 10:57 PM~15603888
> *I HEAR YOU BIG DOG . I HAVE LOTS OF KITS JUST SITTIN . AND WHEN I WALK IN MY CLOSET THEIR RIGHT THERE LOOKIN AT ME. I GOTTA GET MOTIVATED MYSELF. AND BEIN LAZY HAS A BIG PART OF IT
> *


Yup. I am gonna knock out this corvetter I am workin on for someone and then move on to a challenger probably. For someone else. I am kinds going with whatever paint n shit I got cause I am broke as hell too. lol. Keep at it dawg. YOur truck looks sick as hell bro.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 8 2009, 11:00 PM~15603919
> *get off ur ass and build lol :wave:
> *


WHAT UP RON . YOU GONNA BRING ANY KIT TO SELL AT THE SHOW


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

no im not sellin im buyin more lol i got about 1500 kits to build


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Nov 8 2009, 11:01 PM~15603933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOOT ME SOME PICS . MAYBE WE CAN TRADE SOME KITS


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

62 IMPALA


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice duece


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice 62 rag bro always comin up with some nice rides


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the62 is sexy bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

VERY CLEAN 62 BRO. VERY NICE WORK


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tha Impala looks really nice bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't go wrong with black, nice build!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gods son 3_@Nov 8 2009, 07:11 PM~15601935
> *Judges 1
> Israel Fights the Remaining Canaanites
> 1 After the death of Joshua, the Israelites asked the LORD, "Who will be the first to go up and fight for us against the Canaanites?"
> ...


what the FUCK is this? wrong topic :uh:

anyways, you going to the meeting this weekend?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

A AL , CLEAN WORK ON THE 62' , KEEP EM COMING :thumbsup: uffin:  ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 19 2009, 08:35 AM~15713579
> *62 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean Al. Good work.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THAKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS .


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 20 2009, 01:51 PM~15728496
> *THAKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS .
> *


The Rag looks good bro.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 19 2009, 09:35 AM~15713579
> *62 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...



builds looking good Al.. you gonna bring them to the meeting tonight?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice duece brotha


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The '41 and '62 look great.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHAT UP FELLAS BEEN GONE FOR A MINUTE. TIME TO GET BACK ON THE TABLE
HERES A FEW PROJECTS IM WORKIN ON


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Where the hell you been Al? That Monte looks bad as Phawk bro! Nice work on it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Oct 2 2010, 04:59 PM~18719461
> *WHAT UP FELLAS BEEN GONE FOR A MINUTE. TIME TO GET BACK ON THE TABLE
> HERES A FEW PROJECTS IM WORKIN ON
> 
> ...


Wud up bro ! Good projects you got , keep us posted and glad to see you postin' again.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Oct 2 2010, 02:59 PM~18719461
> *WHAT UP FELLAS BEEN GONE FOR A MINUTE. TIME TO GET BACK ON THE TABLE
> HERES A FEW PROJECTS IM WORKIN ON
> 
> ...


I want to see that Monte finished!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 3 2010, 08:03 AM~18723202
> *I want to see that Monte finished!!
> *


Thanks fellas. I'm just waiting on chrome. The clip and rear bumper fit perfert
Thanks again Jevries


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

some progress on the 66


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

THATS LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 17 2010, 09:33 PM~18837894
> *THATS LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thank you my brother. Hopefully its ready for victorville


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That LS is gonna be sick.... And fuck yes on that 66... That looks killer man!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Oct 17 2010, 09:25 PM~18837785
> *some progress on the 66
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! with the skirts and all.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work,that chrome looks sick homie.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Ls and impalas are looking good so far. Cant wait to see them done.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2010, 01:15 AM~18838816
> *That LS is gonna be sick.... And freakin' yes on that 66... That looks killer man!!
> *




X 2!............


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:wow: :wow: great work!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES SOME PROGRESS ON THE MONTE. WAITIN ON SOME CHROME .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Oct 30 2010, 06:40 PM~18948685
> *HERES SOME PROGRESS ON THE MONTE. WAITIN ON SOME CHROME .
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Homie that's one of the CLEANEST LS Monte's on here !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you my brother


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks SICK bro!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Oct 30 2010, 07:40 PM~18948685
> *HERES SOME PROGRESS ON THE MONTE. WAITIN ON SOME CHROME .
> 
> 
> ...



Clean as hell Al! Nice work bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Very Nice AJ..


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A LIL PROGRESS ON THE 66


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 2 2010, 10:22 PM~18971748
> *A LIL PROGRESS ON THE 66
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD AJ


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 3 2010, 02:16 PM~18977007
> *LOOKING GOOD AJ
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice builds bro!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

She's done


----------



## bigjsick (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks Good bro keep it up


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Coming Together


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Gettin the set up ready


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 7 2010, 02:10 AM~19005759
> *Gettin the set up ready
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice !


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Interior redone


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 6 2010, 11:58 AM~19001499
> *Coming Together
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Off the chain...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 16 2010, 10:47 PM~19087455
> *Interior redone
> 
> 
> ...


Clean !


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

SHES PRETTY MUCH DONE STILL NEEDS SET UP
























CANT TAKE GOOD PICS FOR THE LIFE OF ME


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 25 2010, 06:25 PM~19165009
> *SHES PRETTY MUCH DONE STILL NEEDS SET UP
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  :naughty: Excellent job!! real clean!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 25 2010, 09:41 PM~19165511
> *:wow:    :naughty: Excellent job!! real clean!
> *


hell yeah x2!! great job.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work bro!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

66 looks good, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 25 2010, 08:25 PM~19165009
> *SHES PRETTY MUCH DONE STILL NEEDS SET UP
> 
> 
> ...


DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Homie that is freakin' super CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN !!!!!!

I love that chassis work bro !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 25 2010, 07:25 PM~19165009
> *SHES PRETTY MUCH DONE STILL NEEDS SET UP
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SICK LOCO :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

56 wagon. Nothin fancy. Just laid on the frame


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

came out sik bro, nice.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> SHES PRETTY MUCH DONE STILL NEEDS SET UP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam, this 66 looks like it just came back from da cleaners,nice and crisp... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 9 2010, 09:54 AM~19283214
> *Dam, this 66 looks like it just came back from da cleaners,nice and crisp... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 9 2010, 09:47 AM~19281901
> *56 wagon. Nothin fancy. Just laid on the frame
> 
> 
> ...


That should turn out nice with you skills homie. What color you gonna put down on it ?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 9 2010, 09:47 AM~19281901
> *56 wagon. Nothin fancy. Just laid on the frame
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

FINALLY GOT SOME PAINT ON THIS THING








:naughty:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro....


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GOT SOME FOILING DONE


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 3 2011, 12:26 AM~19773448
> *GOT SOME FOILING DONE
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah that looks mean as hell..  looking sweet..


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks for the comps fellas . got some clear on her


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice wagon. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 10 2011, 12:00 AM~19833043
> *thanks for the comps fellas . got some clear on her
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I like that color on it. I'm going with a similar color on my 60 wagon.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 10 2011, 02:00 AM~19833043
> *thanks for the comps fellas . got some clear on her
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Sick wagon!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for the comps fellas . got some clear on her
























[/quote]
i like this bro


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie love the stance too! :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

love the colors an the wheels great looking ride.. :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 9 2010, 09:47 AM~19281901
> *56 wagon. Nothin fancy. Just laid on the frame
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels look PERFECT on there bro! Cant wait to see how this turns out! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hey thanks for having me pour those parts for you that you never bothered to pay for... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 11 2011, 08:07 PM~19848368
> *hey thanks for having me pour those parts for you that you never bothered to pay for... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT HEARSE IF THERES A PROBLEM U CAN PM ME. IM NOT ONE OF THESE FOOLS U CAN JUST RUN YOU MOUTH OFF TO . IF I FORGOT TO PAY YOU I MUST OF FORGOT . I HAVE OTHER THINGS GOING ON IN MY LIFE RIGHT NOW THEN TO WORRY ABOUT YOU OR YOUR PARTS. DONT TRY TO PUT ME ON BLAST HOMIE. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR FAR AWAY . IF YOUR WORRIED ABOUT YOUR LIL 14 BUCKS ILL GET IT TO YOU AND YOU DONT EVEN HAVE TO SEND ME THE PARTS


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 11 2011, 09:35 PM~19849108
> *YOU KNOW WHAT HEARSE IF THERES A PROBLEM U CAN PM ME. I M NOT ONE OF THESE FOOLS U CAN JUST RUN YOU MOUTH OFF TO  . IF I FORGOT TO PAY YOU I MUST OF FORGOT . I HAVE OTHER THINGS GOING ON IN MY LIFE RIGHT NOW THEN TO WORRY ABOUT YOU OR YOUR PARTS. DONT TRY TO PUT ME ON BLAST HOMIE. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR FAR AWAY . IF YOUR WORRIED ABOUT YOUR LIL 14 BUCKS ILL GET IT TO YOU AND YOU DONT EVEN HAVE TO SEND ME THE PARTS
> *













internet gangster... fuck off.... i dont want your money or your business ''brother'' i didnt come at you all insulting... i expect the same....


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 11 2011, 09:42 PM~19849193
> *internet gangster... fuck off.... i dont want your money or your business ''brother'' i didnt come at you all insulting... i expect the same....
> *


U GOT IT ALL WRONG HOMIE. LIKE I SAID IF THERES A PROBLEM WITH SOME THING THATS WHAT PM'S ARE FOR. WHATS WRONG U COULDNT HANDLE WHAT I TOLD YOU. MY THREAD IS FOR COMMENTING ON MY WORK NOT BUSINESS. AND AS FAR AS BROTHER GOES A REAL BROTHER WOULD OF SENT A REMINDER. AND IF YOU REALLY WANNA KNOW WHATS BEEN GOING ON PM ME WELL TALK


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

strike one !!!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 11 2011, 09:51 PM~19849277
> *strike one !!!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP AL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WHATZ UP BROTHER!! WAAZZZ CRACK'N!!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 9 2009, 06:40 PM~12656531
> *WELL FELLAS HERE IT IS FINISHED JUST NEEDS PAINT ON THE EMBLEMS
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro the truck looks badass what color did you used on the 50 :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 11 2011, 09:53 PM~19849301
> *WHAT UP AL
> *


hope your son is doing ok...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

FINALLY GETTIN SOME WORK DONE ON THIS TRUNK


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

trunk setup lookin good bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 17 2011, 10:44 PM~20119005
> *trunk setup lookin good bro
> *


X2. Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 17 2011, 11:39 PM~20118969
> *FINALLY GETTIN SOME WORK DONE ON THIS TRUNK
> 
> 
> ...


looks great. loving the plexi box.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Fellas


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i like this u did that







> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 7 2008, 01:48 AM~12358441
> *HERES THE REGAL WITH FOIL . TWO TONE AND CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: builds lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 9 2011, 08:00 PM~19833043
> *thanks for the comps fellas . got some clear on her
> 
> 
> ...


sick color combo primo


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

SHES READY FOR RIVERSIDE








MORE PROGRESS ON THE WAGON








HOPEFULLY SHES DONE FOR RIVERSIDE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice builds in here.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 20 2011, 09:33 PM~20138037
> *SHES READY FOR RIVERSIDE
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME work bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 20 2011, 07:33 PM~20138037
> *SHES READY FOR RIVERSIDE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice and clean! good luck in riverside! take pics!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LEXUS
























BETTER PICS


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice AJ, I like it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice lexus bro.. :0


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Lexus. Someone jacked your licence plates!! :angel:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2011, 08:03 AM~20327538
> *Nice Lexus. Someone jacked your licence plates!! :angel:*


Thanks AL. I need to get some MCBA plates


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Much props on your work homie,that 50 bombita is gangsta..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 12 2011, 03:03 PM~20320586
> *LEXUS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 13 2011, 12:33 PM~20328650
> *Thanks AL. I need to get some MCBA plates
> *



HERE'S SOME PLATES THAT I MADE FOR THE M.C.B.A. CREW.
IF YOU FELLAS CAN USE THEM FEEL FREE TO. JUST RESIZE
THEM DOWN TO 1/4" BY 1/2" FOR 1/24 SCALE MODELS.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 02:18 PM~20330149
> *HERE'S SOME PLATES THAT I MADE FOR THE M.C.B.A. CREW.
> IF YOU FELLAS CAN USE THEM FEEL FREE TO. JUST RESIZE
> THEM DOWN TO 1/4" BY 1/2" FOR 1/24 SCALE MODELS.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 04:18 PM~20330149
> *HERE'S SOME PLATES THAT I MADE FOR THE M.C.B.A. CREW.
> IF YOU FELLAS CAN USE THEM FEEL FREE TO. JUST RESIZE
> THEM DOWN TO 1/4" BY 1/2" FOR 1/24 SCALE MODELS.
> ...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GOING NEIGHBORHOOD ON THIS ONE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

AJ128 said:


> GOING NEIGHBORHOOD ON THIS ONE


Oh yeah ! thats a good project homie ! keep us posted !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be kool as hell Al...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That is dope. Don't see enough of these


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

AJ128 said:


> GOING NEIGHBORHOOD ON THIS ONE


Let me know if you want anymore Astro vans. Have more for sale.








Have the long body like the one you got too.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GETTIN SOME WORK DONE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice AJ


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> Let me know if you want anymore Astro vans. Have more for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: how much for the astro's?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

AJ128 said:


> GETTIN SOME WORK DONE


TRUCKS!! hell yah, caddy clipped!! do it up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> :wow: how much for the astro's?!


and to piggyback this, is it a full kit?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

BED GETTIN SMOOTHED


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad-ass work!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

AJ128 said:


> BED GETTIN SMOOTHED


Wires?....and it was lookin so good too...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Its just a mock up bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

AJ128 said:


> BED GETTIN SMOOTHED


Aww shit!! :wow: That's lookin bad ass!! Nice work bro!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

MORE BODY WORK AND DOOR HINGING


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Trucks lookin nice Aj :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Escalde conversion looks good.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

SINGLE CAB READY FOR PAINT.








WORKING ON THE TOW PIG








DOORS AND PILLARS DONE . ESCALADE CLIPPED








COUPLE MORE PROJECTS IN THE WORKS
































PUTTIN IN WORK WITH THE M.C.B.A. CREW


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Outrageous shyt homie !!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsuputstanding work!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool trucks you're working on!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

fabbing the door panels.








finished panel


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always 100% up in here!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

THE TRUCKS R LOOKING GOOD ALBERT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

AJ128 said:


> HERES MY FINISHED RIDE FROM THE IMPALA BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie. 1st time Iv seen this. WOW good job man.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

PUTTIN IN WORK ON THE SINGLE CAB








VANS GETTIN SOME COLOR


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Puttin' some top-quality work I see.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea for reals !!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks fellas


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work. Saw the single cab in person on Sat. and it's looking good.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I'm trying to catch up to u guys.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What's up Al.... The truck is lookin good bro... And lovin that van...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

decals in the mail bro!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANK YOU SIR


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GETTIN CLOSER TO BEING DONE
















QUICK BUILD IM DOING TO STAY ON TOP OF MY GAME


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

AJ128 said:


> GETTIN CLOSER TO BEING DONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD ALBERT I LIKE THAT PAINT JOB..:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

*IM STILL HERE FELLAS*









































































PERFECTION TAKES TIMES


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Great Work Homie.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea man....those look great:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Righteous!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice start bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Badass bro


----------



## TennesseeFan (Dec 20, 2015)

This is my first post........ does anyone know how on the first page, the monte carlo, how did you pose the monte like that? I'd really like to learn that so I can do my builds that way. Thank you in advance


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

TennesseeFan said:


> This is my first post........ does anyone know how on the first page, the monte carlo, how did you pose the monte like that? I'd really like to learn that so I can do my builds that way. Thank you in advance


You need to scratch build cylinders out of brass tube and round stock bro. I forgot the size you need shoot me a pm and I'll ask or find out for you


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Insane work!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

What up Albert truck looks good.


----------

